# is it safe to feed oscars corn?



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

the title sums it up ...he is grown like crazy


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

oscars eat just about anything they can fit in their mouths, corn is a veggy, so it shouldnt hurt anything, just go sparingly on the garlic. the oscar will probably eat the corn just as fast without it


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i am doin the garlic to add good vids to his diet,, it seem to be making him grow super fast ...and um tryin to ward of hole in the head buy adding extra stuff to his food


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Never heard of anything like this before but, why argue with results? Personally, I wouldn't rely on it as a main staple, though. Where did you hear of this?


----------



## Dizzy Dawg (May 1, 2007)

Your kids not like corn and tossed it in the tank because you dont have a dog?









If he likes it, no harm in giving him some I guess


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I wouldn't make it a staple of his diet.

And if you're looking to add extra nutrients to his diet then you should consider making some type of home made oscar food. If it's gelatin based it'll freeze and stay relatively well in cube form and then you can really put some good stuff in there. I'm sure then you'll see even better growth results.

What are you feeding aside from the corn?

And oscars can have exceptional growth rates on their own. I've seen one go from about 2" to 5" within the span of a month at the store I used to work at.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

o dont worry he gets a well rounded diet let me list um off

1.fresh frozen krill
2.the corn of course
3.brine shrimp cubes
4.cichlid pellets
5.home made piranha food
6.trout pellets
7.***BUGS***

out of all of these he gets at least 3 of the thangs on the list each day


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

corn is hard to digest for mammals, I have no clue about fish though. I would feed it sparingly or trade it out for a healthier veggie such as peas.

I wouldn't feed anything to a fish that if I eat it it comes out in almost the same state it went in.

I like the mix of foods you feed your fish, you are giving it a nice round diet.


----------



## Dizzy Dawg (May 1, 2007)

Kudos said:


> I wouldn't feed anything to a fish that if I eat it it comes out in almost the same state it went in.










Excellent point. I will not be feeding any of my fish corn in the near future


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

I was thinking the same thing, corn is hard to digest.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

yup i just seen his poop it has the husks still there.. i guess i wont dry that again... o well um learning i just wanta give myoscar as many differant thangs each week as i can


----------

